# Treacle & Clyde Update



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

We had fun last Saturday on the Beach and so thought I would update you all with recent video as a few of you lovely people have asked to see recent pictures.
Also I think it was Colin wanted to see a video of Treacle running - she was on a good day last Saturday - but you may notice she rests herself - very sensible girl!
Clyde is crazy fun and I love the way she sensibly observes him - hope the link works and apologies for the background noise - could not work out how to get rid of it and tried to blot it out with music!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn3ZDDhbrkI


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Just sat at home in a bad thunderstorm watching your video, it made me smile!!!
We get our first cockapoo on Saturday hope he is anything like yours they're great!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww so cute  Happy lovely cockapoos!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow you kept your filming editing skills a secret!You'll have to teach me.

Love that song ! had a tear in my eye.

Well done you great video x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah really fab video / pics... you are right it was me that wanted to see Treacle run....I can't see anything that would indicate that she had a problem with her hips... I just thought it may help others if the could 'see' what to look out for.
You have two gorgeous dogs for sure xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant,theyre both adorable!! xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a lovely pair! Dogs on the beach = heaven! 

Like Colin's Betty, Biscuit does a frequent little skip on his rear leg when he walks and also runs off to the side at times and sometimes runs in a bit of a bunny hop way so I'll get him checked over when he's neutered.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Fab video Nadine


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Nadine .. that video got to me .. I love the beach and digging .. how cool ... but the bit showing Clyde as a pup .. I felt a bit emotional .. I am a soppy one  

Please can Clyde be added to my coat catalogue ...he is fab ... email me


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I love seeing a dog playing on the beach, especially a cockapoo. Millie's favourite place is the beach. 

thanks for posting, great to see.


----------

